

Maintain. Hardline. Kopimi. - brokep - timparker
http://blog.brokep.com/2012/02/01/maintain-hardline-kopimi/

======
zotz
For those that don't take the time to read the blog post, the takeaway:

"Today I urge everyone to make sure that the entertainment industry does not
profit from them anymore. Stop seeing their movies. Stop listening to their
music. Make sure that you find alternative ways to culture. I’ve founded
Flattr.com, which allows you to support people that create directly instead of
going through the corrupt entertainment industry. Use it in solidarity to the
creators, and to your fellow citizen. Or start a competitor. Spread and
participate in culture. Remix, reuse, use, abuse. Make sure noone controls
your mind. Create new systems and technology that circumvent the corruption.
Start a religion. Start your own nation, or buy one. Buy a bus. Crush it to
pieces.

Always act with intent and maintain hardline kopimi."

